# Best transport option with small children



## IRF1970 (Apr 12, 2011)

We're looking at a possible Singapore move and from experience of prior business trips i recognise the cost of cars / permits, and ease of public transport means owning a car may not be the best move. That said we have a couple of young children still using car seats, so not quite sure how easy it would be to use taxi's to get around. Someone we were put in touch with mentioned leasing a car could be one option, but would love to hear thoughts from others who have had similar issues to deal with. Many thanks in advance.


----------

